# Gonna need to get my True Blood fix this summer in Mexico help?!?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys need some help! Usually I don't mind missing certain tv shows when I'm away I just catch up on Netflix or on DVD when I get back. But I do not want to miss True Blood when it starts back up in June. Although Sky had HBO they don't usually show the same thing. Has anyone successfully used an IP hider in Mexico to watch your shows online? If so can anyone suggest one they had success with? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Have a look at Unotelly. 
Not sure if this service is a violation of your service provider terms and conditions, so maybe keep that in mind.

Most IP change providers work through a proxy or VPN, which affects internet quality and security. Unotelly works by changing the DNS server, while keeping same IP address. I use it to access the USA edition of Netflix in Canada.


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

It's a lot easier to go to Projectfreetv (a free site that hosts a lot of series and movies) and watch it there.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Quetza, so projectfreetv isn't restricted in mex? Because I know Hulu doesn't work.


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

No, I use it and it works perfectly fine. Most shows get updated pretty soon too


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Hey guys need some help! Usually I don't mind missing certain tv shows when I'm away I just catch up on Netflix or on DVD when I get back. But I do not want to miss True Blood when it starts back up in June. Although Sky had HBO they don't usually show the same thing. Has anyone successfully used an IP hider in Mexico to watch your shows online? If so can anyone suggest one they had success with? Thanks in advance!


Get Dish satellite tv in the U.S., set it up at a friend or relative's house. Get it with the Hopper with built in slingbox. That allows you to access your tv anywhere you've got a fast Internet connection. Play it on an iPad and use the accessory that attaches iPad to your tv to watch on large screen.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Lorij said:


> Hey guys need some help! Usually I don't mind missing certain tv shows when I'm away I just catch up on Netflix or on DVD when I get back. But I do not want to miss True Blood when it starts back up in June. Although Sky had HBO they don't usually show the same thing. Has anyone successfully used an IP hider in Mexico to watch your shows online? If so can anyone suggest one they had success with? Thanks in advance!


I have a Linksys router connected to my Mexican router and subscribe to StrongVPN service. It gives me an IP address in 1 of 22 different cities in the US and UK. I can change the IP address anytime. Turn it on-I'm in the US. Turn it off-I'm in Mexico. I watch a number of shows and movies via my US IP address. I subscribe to Netflix also. Turn it on-I get Netflix US. Turn it off-I get Netflix Mexico. Couldn't be simpler. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I do currently have dish with the hopper, however when I am not at home and try to watch shows on my dvr from my iPad it don't work well some times, but maybe worth another try!


----------



## BullK9 (May 15, 2013)

I use a company called Serenity Digital. They specialize in providing American TV to expats living outside the US. For $69 per month I get about 250 channels of US TV. Its easy to use and I can access it from my cell phone or my TV. I live in Thailand and like you, I missed a lot of the shows I used to watch back home in the US. Hope this helps.


----------



## piglett5 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a lot easier to go to Projectfreetv and watch it there.


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

btvguide.com is also another site where you can watch tv shows for free. it is what I use to watch all of my shows.


----------

